# Bioballs filter ... Questions ?



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

So I have about 30 gallons worth of bio balls in a 50 gallons sump (30x24x16)

I'm wondering if I HAVE to make it a trickle filter or if I can use the bio balls submerged ... This is my idea of the filter ..

My overflow will flow into the sump where I will have a breeder basket filled with sponge & filter floss ; flows into the sump filled with bio balls & is pumped out on the other side back into the tank .. Here's a pic if it helps ..








Do you guys think this will work ? What's the best way to do this ? I only have a 6" heading over my sump and would like to make this as accessible as possible .


----------



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

Here is an over head view


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes you can use bioballs submerged. 

Your design looks like it would work.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

something to make the balls circulate lots will probably make them even more effective


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Bioballs work best when water trickles over in a "dry section" vs submerged.


----------

